# Suggestions for website hosting?



## DCM1024 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have used yahoo for the past 5 years, but they have dropped ftp support so my website is still live but I no longer have the ability to update it. I have a flash site that I have been managing with Front Page 2003. I can keep what I have and move it to a new host or start from scratch, but I do want to retain the ability to manage it myself. Anyone have any good ideas? Thank you in advance for your input.p,Debbie


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a Yahoo small business website and use FTPS. I just checked that it works. A update to a small business site might be one thing to consider.
For photography, I use Smugmug. I can upload using their tool, or directly from Lightroom. Its better than trying to setup and manage my own site.


----------



## DCM1024 (Nov 11, 2012)

I also have a yahoo small business account. The issue is that they no longer support ftp (not ftps), which I need for FP 2003.


----------



## acoll123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Zenfolio for photos - unlimited uploads and easy to use. I don't use it for backup though, just sales. I have the $100/year plan. Photography is just a part time gig for me and this is all I need.

http://andrewcollignonphotography.zenfolio.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2012)

DCM1024 said:


> I also have a yahoo small business account. The issue is that they no longer support ftp (not ftps), which I need for FP 2003.


After doing some more research, I am now wondering if my client does FTPS, or if I will soon be cutoff. I know that I had to use a new link to Yahoo ftp about a month ago, but did not change any settings.
I may have to find a new website soon because FTP is built into my application.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 11, 2012)

Dreamhost.

Very secure, very responsive and yes, you can use FTP. I assume you are interested only in hosting services, which is what Dreamhost does. Basically, you put your site up there and manage it yourself (although they have instant downloads of most content management systems such as Word Press, Joomla, etc. )

I built my own site because I wanted to do it as a learning experience. As an aside, I dropped Flash last winter because of frustration over not being able to have slide shows work on iPads. I am now powering the slide shows with a third-party option: Galleria. Although there are several other HTML-based slide show options out there.

You can follow the link in my signature to see the site in action.


----------



## DCM1024 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you, unfocused, I will check dreamhost out. I've been thinking abour various repercussions and I also don't want to change to change my website address, so hosting for ftp only is the right move for me.


----------



## thedge (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been using 1and1.com for years now. No downtime that ive ever noticed, reasonable price, great service.


----------



## Greg_M (Nov 12, 2012)

I have used Lunarpages for several years with no issues. It seems to just keep getting better.
I have 4 domains with them.

http://www.lpwebhosting.com/


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 12, 2012)

Zenfolio.
Powweb.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 12, 2012)

If you need FTPS/SFTP supported client, WinSCP and FileZilla both are very good, high quality clients.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 27, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> Zenfolio.
> Powweb.



+1 for *Zenfolio*. Big ditto!
Get a free trial. Use me for a reference if you like...
6KC-FPW-PWR


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 27, 2012)

You're making my head hurt but you may have another method - publish to a local directory and use a separate application to 'mirror' up to the yahoo site. FileZilla-project.org is a great free ftps/sftp client.

Stay away from 1and1 - worst migration ever :/ Dreamhost & lunarpages have been good to clients


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 29, 2012)

Godaddy... I made my own website from scratch so i dont need any other service... I'm in the process now of rebuilding my website... hopefully will have the new site launched in a week


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 29, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Godaddy... I made my own website from scratch so i dont need any other service... I'm in the process now of rebuilding my website... hopefully will have the new site launched in a week



I've been with them for 5+ years and am getting ready to switch. I've recently had some bad service with them that I can't just blame on somebody having a bad day at work.


----------



## 1255 (Nov 29, 2012)

does anyone use photoshelter?


----------



## cayenne (Nov 29, 2012)

DCM1024 said:


> I also have a yahoo small business account. The issue is that they no longer support ftp (not ftps), which I need for FP 2003.


I'm guessing ya'll mean sftp...secure ftp....

Just a suggestion, and I know it is 'easy' for me since I'm an IT guy..but get away from Front Page, no one really uses it anymore, and real sites haven't for a LONG time.

I know it may be painful for you at first, but in the long run, moving from that will likely be a boon to you. Not sure what I'd recommend, since I like to handcode things a bit and I can set up and run my own servers at my house (I have a business internet acct. with Cox Cable, only $69/mo...and worth every penny to me)....

But do look for alternatives. There are lots of services out there that do host for people, and some do allow and provide tools for you to manage your own site.
If nothing else, think of it at a good time to maybe redesign and breathe new life into an old site? 

Good luck!

Cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Nov 29, 2012)

DCM1024 said:


> Thank you, unfocused, I will check dreamhost out. I've been thinking abour various repercussions and I also don't want to change to change my website address, so hosting for ftp only is the right move for me.



If you own your own domain (I'm assuming you do)...just moving your site from host to host, does not require you to lose your domain (web address).

If you are a site called fred.com....no matter which server you move it to, you can still be fred.com. You just have to update the domain records. If you bought your domain from godaddy.com, you can log onto the account you bought your domain under and make the changes there.

This holds true for any place you bought your domain....


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 29, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Godaddy... I made my own website from scratch so i dont need any other service... I'm in the process now of rebuilding my website... hopefully will have the new site launched in a week
> ...



knock on wood but haven't had problems yet... As long as my site doesn't crash and everything is afloat, I dont need to contact them and visa versa... But if I do have problems, I wouldn't have any quams going to another service...


----------



## DCM1024 (Nov 29, 2012)

I ended up going with HostGator, and so far their customer service has been outstanding. They transferred my site from Yahoo to their server, then assigned an account rep who called to see if I needed further help. I am in the process now of setting up FTP so that I can update my site.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Debbie
Sorry I can't help you with hosting, but I would like to say, Flash? Have you any idea how many people you are excluding from using your site? I know you said it is a business hosting service, is it a business site or just better hosting for personal, if business, can you afford to alienate the Ithing users?

Cheers Graham.


----------

